# How often, how much? (Feeding)



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi! I found a pigeon 15-20 days, and I've been feeding it. My question is, how often should I feed it? And how do I know if the crop if full? Thanks.

By the way, I think it's an Eared Dove.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pawbla said:


> Hi! I found a pigeon 15-20 days, and I've been feeding it. My question is, how often should I feed it? And how do I know if the crop if full? Thanks.


The pigeon is 15 to 20 days old? Is it self feeding or are you hand feeding it? And what are you feeding it?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm hand feeding it, and since there is no baby bird food around here, I'm feeding a baby food (for people) a vet recommended me.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here is a thread with instructions for feeding from day one. Obviously you are way past that, but it should give you an idea of how much you should feed and how often. If you have other questions, please ask. I may not be here, but there are plenty of folks that can help you. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9918


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Pawbla,

You must be located in South/Central America ?? Eared Doves are similar to Mourning Doves that we have here in North America. Can you post a picture of the bird for us? I'm asking so we can be sure we are giving the right advice. If this is a dove, then it will not be able to handle quite the amount of food that a pigeon can.

Terry


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm in Argentina. I _think_ it is one. I'm not even sure if it's a pigeon/dove or something else xD. Moves like a dove at least. And looks like it.
Here it is. Just don't laugh at my age estimation, I did it basing on pictures  :





Click on the pics to get them larger. I couldn't get any better pic because I don't want to scare him/her with my camera.

It's quite dirty because of the food. By the way, any way I could clean it up a bit? I don't think I'd feel very comfortable having my feathers that way.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling youngster! It is probably exactly what you thought as it certainly looks like a young dove to me. You can gently wipe off the food from the feathers with a warm washcloth.

Terry


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks ^^.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Please keep us posted, Pawbla, and send more pics if you can. That little one looks so much like our Mourning Doves, that it's incredible. I looked at a couple of pictures of Eared Doves, and they are lovely!

Terry


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Sure! I think she'll be ok. She has just started eating on her own! I covered the floor of the "cage" with millet (I think it's the english name for it? Those rounded seeds budgies eat) and she's picking some. I'll keep hand feeding her for a while to make sure she get enough food, because she has just started doing it. I should go and buy some pigeon food! I used to had some because the only bird I saved succesfully was a feral rock pigeon. Flew away one day 

They look pretty much alike, but Mourning Doves seem to be slimer. I'll keep you people updated and I'll get some more pics later!

Thanks so much for the help! I've done it wrongly so many times... I didn't know young birds needed a heat source, for example. And I've usually got injured or sick birds. This one's nest just off because of a storm, so she's alive and kicking! Haha.


Another clickey pic:


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update and new picture! Please do keep us posted and continued good luck with your little patient! Glad it has started eating on its own .. makes it a lot easier for both of you!

Terry


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Until when should I keep the artificial heat source? My mom's complaining about energy waste, but I'm afraid she could have digestive problems if she's not warm enough.
We're on summer here, temperatures ranging 22ºC to 36ºC (this summer at least), so it isn't really cold.
And if I don't need the heat source, should I release her in the garden inside my house every once in a while, on warm days?
It's really small (as it is inside the house) but I don't know if it'd be good at least for her to walk around a bit. Cage is a bit small for her to walk around much (25cm x 40cm, but it has water and stuff there). She wouldn't be able to escape unless she was skilled at flight (which she isn't yet) and cats have never came down there. There are a lot of snails and bugs, though, because it's like a small forest. Would it be any good, or should just keep her inside?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't think you need the heat source any longer. Dad and Mom wouldn't be sitting on it if they were around. As far as letting it go in the garden, if it would be easy to catch again, then I think that would do it some good.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, it would. I will, then ^^. Thanks!


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

How old does she need to be so I can release her?
She isn't what you'd call a tame dove. If I release her in the garden, I have to struggle around the plants to get her (to be sure I don't hurt her or anything). She's afraid of me, and she doesn't like to be caged. When do these birds learn to fly? Should I release her as soon as she learns to do so?

Clickable pic:


Feathers are growing n_n. Age estimation, by the way? And how do you sex these birds  ? That last one is out of curiosity, actually, but I'd like to know.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's not so much the age but other factors that determine when the bird can be released. It needs to be completely self feeding/drinking, able to fly strongly and well, needs to know now to forage for food in the wild, and needs to have waterproof feathers.

If the young dove has not had the opportunity to bathe and preen the feathers, you need to provide a shallow pan of water for bathing every couple of days. 

The bird still appears a bit too young and the feathers still too soft to be released just yet.

Terry


----------



## sherlly00 (Jan 18, 2009)

Its really nice and pleasing to see how your saved life is walking around and involve in new activities.

I am sure you have got the inner soul satisfaction and peace by your act.

Keep it up mate.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry for not answering, I have been really busy!
Yeah, I was looking for an estimation. Like, two weeks? Two months?
I know it's too young - she doesn't even look like one of the big ones. I wouldn't release her it until I know she'll be able to survive.
It warms my heart everytime I see her - but it's not reciprocal, hahaha! She's -luckily- scared of me, and humans in general.

Clickable Bonus:
A week ago:


Today:


Sorry for the bad pics! My camera has _issues_ with low light settings - it's a Sony H10.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hello PAWBLA,Your pictures are very fine,you have done a wonderful job with this bird THANK YOU so much* GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You really have done a terrific job! The little one is looking fantastic. It won't be long now before s/he is ready for release. That short little tail needs to grow quite a bit more and all the "fluffiness" needs to have become real feathers. Perhaps another three weeks ??? 

Terry


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks! Hopefully, (s)he'll be ready. The tail is quite longer now (it's impressive how fast they grow!), but I don't think it's as long as the adult ones. I'll take care of it as long as (s)he needs it ^^.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I kinda forgot to update this. The pidgeon flew away one day :3. She could fly and eat on her own, I hope she went to the park or something.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

That is great news, I know you have another thread started with another bird. I can't help you with the questions you asked about the new bird but I'm sure someone will be along that can. Great job on saving both of them. mindy


----------

